# Problem with NH 850 baler



## spm26191 (Jun 8, 2011)

The old baler has done a good job in the past, but now it is getting about a third of the way through a bale and the hay will all of a sudden pile up in front of the chain. It looks like the bale stops turning inside the chamber even though the chain is turning. The thing I have been able to do at that point is open up the back and pull all of the hay out. When it is empty it loolks like everything is turning correctly. I hope there is some adjustment I can make.. any help would be appreciated. Thanks


----------



## mike10 (May 29, 2011)

Sounds like the bale is breaking up as you are baling because of short dry hay or light windrows. Try slowing your engine speed down and increasing your ground speed. Once you have a good core going you can experiment when to increase your RPM's.

If that does not work, then you may need to try baling earlier in the morning or later in the evening when the hay has a little moisture.


----------



## spm26191 (Jun 8, 2011)

Thanks, it seems like I have a pretty good core going before it clogs up and stops turning.


----------



## hog987 (Apr 5, 2011)

You could try to loosen the inner tension spring. I dont know what all changed between the 850 and 851 but on the 851 there is a rod coming out on the bottom of the springs with kind of a ubolt thing that can be set at different holes. Move the ubolt up towards the spring. The bale wont be as tight but nit will hopefully allow you to bale the dry hay. I have had the problem you have had in very dry short straw. Also do what Mike10 said


----------



## rhh1127 (Sep 7, 2011)

make sure bottom roller is turning if i remember chain that drivesit is on right side


----------



## spm26191 (Jun 8, 2011)

I'm not sure about the tension springs, but I know the hay is real dry. I am going to go out again this evening and give it another try. I would like to get it done since it is supposed to rain tomorrow (I really hope it does either way).


----------



## spm26191 (Jun 8, 2011)

ran the tractor in 2nd gear low rpm and it worked. Thanks a bunch, got it done about 10:30 last night.


----------

